# We want to get our first dog



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We're very interested in expanding our family to include a four-legged child. That being said, neither of us have ever owned dogs before. So far we've basically determined that we want a smaller dog, up to maximum around the 50 pound mark. I think our best option is a dog that has been trained beforehand. We're very interested in the rescue route.

There's so many breeds out there, it's a little overwhelming. Chances of getting a mutt with a dominant breed are pretty high, I think. No chihuahua's.

I know that one of the rescues around here crate trains all their dogs, and I don't know what the humane society does in that regard. They (HS) have an adorable Boxer up for adoption right now, and I'm very tempted to go visit tomorrow - they're right by my work.

We live in a townhouse with a tiny yard (backed onto a communal green spot where I see people walk their dogs) with access to a dog park fairly close by. 

Any breed tips and things to look up/be aware of as we learn about dogs and try to find one?

Also if this thread doesn't fill up with dog pictures, we're terrible people.

Here's Lily at the Humane Society:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

We have done the Humane Society adoption. Not only are you helping a animal find a home the animals in their care are in perfect health with all the shots, deworming etc.... Lily look's like a sweetheart.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Boxers are great dogs! My only concern with a rescue boxer would be the potents for them to be unsocial with other dogs. They are amazing dogs with people and kids though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I found a link to adoptable pets in London...

I'm on my 3rd site and I'm melting. Some candidates have appeared! I know that some dogs are more prone to various diseases than others, but I don't know which breeds are more prone to what. My google-fu is weak, so if anyone knows or is just feeling helpful, I appreciate any and all help!

My mother is (rightly) concerned about us working during the day. My understanding is that crate training means that being a good pooch parent should be viable.

I've wanted a dog for years, and work is kind of a constant for the foreseeable future...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good on you for rescuing a dog. Boxers are great dogs but need exercise as they are full of energy. Make sure you are able to take him out and let him run loose a lot. They can become destructive if not. Other than that, great dogs and this one looks like a winner. Best of luck.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Wheaten Terriers, although you're probably not going to find one at a rescue. Good size, friendly, don't bark much, nice fur, low shedding. Mind you I pretty much prefer all animals to most people 

Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts – Dogtime


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love mutts with a strong border collie in them. I'm convinced they're the smartest dogs around.

I love my Goldies more than anything, but, man, they are needy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

50 lbs is a lot bigger than you think 

We've never owned a dog, but my son's gf has a lab puppy that we babysit occasionally. She's 65 lbs now and a BIG HANDFULL at that size lol.

Super cute boxer, I hear/read exactly what cboutilier says about them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I had a longer lunch break I would just come home (where our home is now, at least) to let said dog out. I have coworkers that have that luxury haha. 

I think Lily is high on the list. I've browsed a few other rescue sites and everything is great until "needs a fenced in yard" or "needs to be around its humans fairly often". We can't provide that right now


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Boxers can be quite big when full grown. (I'm not sure whether this is one or not.) A Boston Terrier may be a good choice, as they resemble the dog in the picture and are small and very playful.

Boston Terrier Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts – Dogtime


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Town house, small back yard,... do not get a Siberian Husky.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's great you're looking at rescue dogs. That's a win-win, IMO.

Also good everyone here knows what that means. At a backyard barbecue, someone showed up with a little Chihuahua rescue dog. My g/f's sister looked at it and said; "Who's that little thing going to able to rescue." Once the laughter stopped, we explained things to her. We also thought about that poor little dog with a brandy cask around it's neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Town house, small back yard,... do not get a Siberian Husky.


I think Huskies are gorgeous and I was fortunate to grow up near to one, however right now we are definitely not getting a husky. Which is a bummer since there's one eligible for adoption around here!

Assuming I'm able to do so, I'd like to go visit Lily tomorrow. I think it may also be worthwhile to send an email to a few of the agencies I've looked at basically stating our lifestyle and housing situation and seeing what recommendations the agency has.

Looking up dogs and tour vans while the boss is away, haha.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I love mutts with a strong border collie in them. I'm convinced they're the smartest dogs around.
> 
> *I love my Goldies* more than anything, but, man, they are needy.


We love Goldies too. Our last dog was a Golden. They are beautiful dogs but not if you are working and not home unless you have a farm and have a large area where they can safely roam.

I would try and get a dog that is easy to look after and doesn't shed. Seeing you are new married, you want a dog that is very easy to care for. No sense adding stress when it is not needed. Boxers are great dogs but they have oodles of energy that you may not have the time for.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's why I'll be asking if our current structure works for dogs that are up for adoption.

My drummer was foster dad to a dog much like his own (a little guy, but not too little) but we didn't feel the timing was right. He ended up finding a place though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dogs with floppy, laid down ears are prone to constant ear infections. A real pain. Just something to watch for.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Dogs with floppy, laid down ears are prone to constant ear infections. A real pain. Just something to watch for.


I had no idea about this, thanks!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

You'll never go wrong with a Lab. My black lab is 15 and he has been a fantastic companion. On his last legs...literally. Tough times but still couldn't ask for any better dog.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's the breed, there's the owner, and there's the physical circumstances. My own bias is that you need all three to be happy, and having only two may not necessarily lead to misery, but increases the risk of it happening. Boxers are nice dogs. Lily looks absolutely adorable, and adopting a rescue dog is an admirable act of mercy. I don't doubt that, as newlyweds, you probably don't have a lot of stuff in the place at the moment. But I have to wonder if a dog with boundless energy ought to be in the stars at the moment. Not just because of the risk of damage, but because of the risk of heartbreak should it turn out that it's not a workable situation and you have to put her up for adoption again. I mean, you're already calling the dog your "four-legged child", and just look at that face!

Forty years ago, when I worked in neuroscience at McMaster, there was a thrombosis research and a spinal injury research unit in the teaching hospital, whose animals I would see daily in the animal quarters with artificially-inflicted spinal-cord damage. All the animals were large dog breeds, of the sort that started out absolutely adorable, and were given up because the owners found them too hard to handle: Irish Setters, St. Bernards, and other similar larger breeds. They ended up in shelters and eventually in research labs because whoever originally adopted or bought them had misjudged the commitment and their ability to honour it. Use your best judgment and try in any way you can not to be one of them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, rescue.

I like Lab crosses, we call them Lab Experiments in this house. We have two, a Lab/Corgi, and a Lab/Golden Retriever.

We had a Springer/Collie/coyote cross that looked a lot like a Border Collie to the uninitiated, she was the smartest non-human I've ever known.

We had less luck with a Dalmatian cross of some sort that we fostered. He was great on his own but didn't like our other dog at the time.

Success comes with consistent single syllable primary commands, extra commands as required but always with consistent language; regular routine in feeding, exercise, rest, training, affection, reward, work, play; control the weight as overweight dogs develop health issues; limit or eliminate fatty treats, ie only healthy treats sparingly...and do some reading if you haven't already.

Our dogs have really benefited from an enclosed (fenced) yard so that they don't have to be chained and they can run around on their own. It gives us a great place to play and retrieve.

Each dog has its own memory foam bed, especially great for the older one with minor hip issues.

Cosmo 11 years old, and Otis almost 4 years old.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Mooh I like ARF ontario because you get 5 obedience lessons with your dog as part of the adoption program.

Definitely lots to learn before a third member enters the house.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I love mutts with a strong border collie in them. I'm convinced they're the smartest dogs around.
> 
> I love my Goldies more than anything, but, man, they are needy.


They are needy. my wifes old one that passed certainly was as well. she once chewed through a drywall wall when left alone during the day. and it was very much a "one-person dog". food driven ie a fucking thief that would scarf down an entire Subway footlong in 7-8 seconds if you turned your back on it, and literally insane around bodies of water. she could smell lakes several kilometers away and would go nuts with the thought of swimming in it. Plus, she would bark...i'll never own another barker...I need a pet to be more relaxing than that. OTOH, loyal, and very good with all other dogs (when she wasn't stealing food from them), as well as people.

a border collie will show the same neurotic tendencies unless youre a near-elite athlete that will keep it active daily. I love "working dog" breeds....but if you cant put it to work regularly, youll often get behavioural issues.

the problem with picking a first dog, is we often pick based on looks....lifestyle should be a much greater priority. if youre a couch potato, admit it...and get a dog that reflects that...or a cat.
Nothing wrong with a well picked rescue. we currently have 2 rescues...one of them is skating on July ice (a 15 yr old Malamute that shockingly just got a clean bill of health from the vet) but her former mate, a pure bred golden, only reached a very expensive 10 yrs, before pancreatic cancer gave my wife no more options to keep writng cheques to keep it alive.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

What a sweetheart!! Think about high energy versus moderate or low energy dogs. A pup is going to take a lot more work, so if you are preared and ready to spend a lot of time with her in training and socializing (very important), I say go fer the boxer!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've had cats, that phase has ended haha. Plus we see our friends' cats regularly.

Hoping that there's a pet out there that fits our lifestyle at the moment, or else the waiting game continues.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bluebayou said:


> What a sweetheart!! Think about high energy versus moderate or low energy dogs. A pup is going to take a lot more work, so if you are preared and ready to spend a lot of time with her in training and socializing (very important), I say go fer the boxer!!!


I imagined a dog almost 3 years old isn't *quite* as puppy-like as say six months, but again I'm new to all this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Question for you and your wife. Dogs belong inside or outside, on the furniture (like the bed) or on the floor, eat special food or eat what you eat? Mutts are great dogs....short haired mutts that stay on the floor or outside and are good with kids. Something say around 75 to 100 lbs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Krelf said:


> Boxers can be quite big when full grown. (I'm not sure whether this is one or not.) A Boston Terrier may be a good choice, as they resemble the dog in the picture and are small and very playful.
> 
> Boston Terrier Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts – Dogtime


My male boxer is 86 lbs. My old female was around 55. They are surprisingly calm dogs inside the home. Mine grew up in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Dogs with floppy, laid down ears are prone to constant ear infections. A real pain. Just something to watch for.



No kidding. I grew up with beagles and currently have a basset hound. Beagles are my #1


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The problem with labs is they shed like crazy. I have had both labs and goldens. With the long silky hair, you would think goldens would be the worst for dog hair. Not even close to my yellow lab. If we didn't vacuum every day, we would have hair balls rolling across the floor. I have had other lab owners tell me the same thing. Otherwise, they are an excellent dog.

My favourite was our great Dane. She was a beautiful dog, both in looks and personality. She just wanted to be with us all the time and would constantly lean on us just so she could be as close to us as possible. Great Danes are one of the most gentle and loving breeds there are. They look and sound (when they bark) a bit fearsome but are great pets and need very little exercise. They actually make great apartment dogs because of this. However, the size is often prohibitive as well as the feeding costs, especially when they are a pup. They are also very expensive to buy if you want a pure bred. 

My second favourite was a Golden/Elkhound cross. Smartest, most obedient, easiest trained dog I have owned or known. Unfortunately, someone stole her from us.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> My male boxer is 86 lbs. My old female was around 55. They are surprisingly calm dogs inside the home. Mine grew up in a one bedroom apartment.


I haven't read a dog book in a while (a long while) - at what age are most breeds fully grown?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes! A Boxer is exquisite. We dog sit a Boxer named Oscar. He's my son's bosses dog. I love him so much. He's beautiful, friendly and so comical! He's the ideal breed. We live on 2/3 of an acre and yes, Oscar has boundless energy. When we have him I walk him at least twice a day(20 minutes per at a light jog) and he loves to run through the forested area in our backyard.

We have had Dobermans for 25 years and I also love that breed. A dog is what you make it.

We have had a rescue dog but she came with baggage that no one told us about. We soon found out. But I didn't have the heart to take her back to the HS. We just didn't put her in situations that would bring out the nasty in her. Regardless, I love any dog. Any breed, don't care!

I would rather hang out with my 4 legged friend over most people I know.

Budda you really need to get a dog. Breed and size does matter. My younger sons friend has a French Bulldog but when I found out how much they are I just about died. 3K!

I already love Lily! She has to be the right dog for you and your living situation.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A "working dog" wants to do just that and get plenty of exercise. Huskies, Shepherds, Labs, Boxers need lots of it. If you are into that then they are all great dogs. Mixed breeds have less problems it seems. We had a 120 lb Malemute/Shepherd cross and she was a sweetheart. After she left us I talked it over with the wife and we decided to go a year without a dog. The next week we had another. A slight change for our more laid back life style now. At 3 years old our Shih-poo is all of 10 pounds. One big difference.....small dog....small poop.



















Your attitude will be directly in line with the dogs behaviour. We spoil ours, give her lots of care and affection and are gentle with her. Now we have a dog that is caring, affectionate, and gentle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

Have you considered 'free to good home' ads?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I haven't read a dog book in a while (a long while) - at what age are most breeds fully grown?


in my limited experience, id say 8-12 mths....although they might "fill out" a little more after that.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Another boxer owner here, I love the breed and will get another one someday. Mine passed away last April at 12. We also have a bernese mtn dog who is 7 and on his last legs , literally. He can hardly walk anymore and we're just prolonging the inevitable. So just be prepared for the comedown. It sucks.

With any dog be ready for training, vet trips and walks in the rain/snow. Boxers can be troublesome, I was 24 when I got mine and probably wasn't the best first dog for an inexperienced owner. I cleaned up many messes after coming get home from a long day. Didn't destroy shit just loved to go dumpster diving in the kitchen garbage. She was the best dog for the family though, loyal,smart and fearless unless she heard a lound crack of thunder or the falls fireworks. She once ran home from the park behind the house after being startled from the fireworks. She didnt bark unless necessary and kept the religious types away from the door. A little neurotic and a total clown she warmed the hearts of everyone around her. Had some issues with other dogs as she was a dominant birch but got along with 90% of dogs she met. Her best dog friends were a pit bull, bichon and my wife's friends shit soon. They stay puppy ish until 5 or so.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Have you considered 'free to good home' ads?


I've been holding off looking. The appeal of a rescue from an agency is having all the paperwork and vet work done, and knowing as much about the dog as possible. I just trust an agency to match us up better than someone who's simply unable to look after their pet.

If it wasn't our first dog, the free-to-good-home option would probably be a good route as well. I just don't want to land us in a sad situation on the first time around.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> @Mooh I like ARF ontario because you get 5 obedience lessons with your dog as part of the adoption program.
> 
> Definitely lots to learn before a third member enters the house.


That's an awesome deal. I'm impressed with anyone who will put in the time and effort. Good on you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The problem with labs is they shed like crazy. I have had both labs and goldens. With the long silky hair, you would think goldens would be the worst for dog hair. Not even close to my yellow lab. If we didn't vacuum every day, we would have hair balls rolling across the floor. I have had other lab owners tell me the same thing. Otherwise, they are an excellent dog.


Ain't that the truth! In the right light you can see the hair drift off our two as they sleep.

Fwiw, the Dyson vacuum we've been using seems to be up to the job. Bare floors in most of the house help a lot, but the carpet in the studio is like velcro for dog hair. There's no way I will restrict the dogs from parts of the house so I just have to vacuum all the time. The larger of the two rolls on his back constantly, the smaller not quite so much...hair everywhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Our whole townhouse is carpet save half the basement.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

im going to be Buzz Killington and just going to come out and say it...are you sure youre going to be around enough to give a dog the attention it needs? Just wondering if touring, rehearsals, possibly working a full time job in addition, plus all the other fun stuff young couples like to do, including weekend getaways might not be conducive to dog ownership? just saying, when reading about your recent touring, a post about getting a dog seemed a little out of left field, although you seem to be approaching it in a really mature, responsible way.
and speaking form personal experience, if youre planning on having kids in the near future id highly recommend you hold off on the dog until your kid is a little older. after our kid was born, I felt really bad for our dogs for about 3 years....we just didn't have much left in the tank for them to enjoy them the way we used to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> im going to be Buzz Killington and just going to come out and say it...are you sure youre going to be around enough to give a dog the attention it needs? Just wondering if touring, rehearsals, possibly working a full time job in addition, plus all the other fun stuff young couples like to do, including weekend getaways might not be conducive to dog ownership? just saying, when reading about your recent touring, a post about getting a dog seemed a little out of left field, although you seem to be approaching it in a really mature, responsible way.
> and speaking form personal experience, if youre planning on having kids in the near future id highly recommend you hold off on the dog until your kid is a little older.


My mom's concern is how often Im gone as well. I have coworkers whos dogs are at home all day. Two of my bandmates have dogs as well. I figure that if other people can do it, I dont see why we shouldnt be able to work it out.

The children in future thing is definitely on the list of questions to ask! Not for a few years though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> My mom's concern is how often Im gone as well. I have coworkers whos dogs are at home all day. Two of my bandmates have dogs as well. I figure that if other people can do it, I dont see why we shouldnt be able to work it out.
> 
> The children in future thing is definitely on the list of questions to ask! Not for a few years though.


fair enough...just wanted to bring that up, because honestly I felt guilty that we weren't giving the dogs the attention they needed. its a 2 way relationship with them...we have expectations of them, but they are entitled to have expectations of us as well, and not be treated just as property like a bicycle that sits in the garage...and we commit to that for 10+ years. theyre like toddlers that never grow up.
At this point, I look forward to being dog-free for a few years....and then will likely get another one when my daughter is 13+ and more interested in her friends and other activities than spending time with her parents.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Our 9 year old female lab-shepherd-heeler-collie cross pollinated pooch.
The first female I've ever owned and I don't think I'd ever go back to having a male.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

When I got my dog the one thing I wasn't prepared for is the lifestyle change. Once you have this little creature that you care for more than you thought possible it changes how you think about everything you do. I don't go anywhere without thinking "I have a maximum, 8 hr window and have to be back home" otherwise it's getting sitters or boarding (which I've never been able to bring myself to do). Whatever you choose, best of luck! Dogs can be the best companions and a lot of fun. They can be a lot of work as some of the previous posts show.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I went to the humane society after work and met Lily. She is a very dog-centric dog in that all her attention goes to any dogs in the area. Despite having toys around and calling her name, I didn't exist to her until there were no dogs nearby. Any other dog I was a little interested in wouldnt have been a good fit (needs a yard and/or just not a great first dog). 

I'll be checking back to see who's new and available.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 40857


This little dog could make Usain Bolt look like he is running in slow motion.
( I have met her on several occasions)


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Budda said:


> I went to the humane society after work and met Lily. She is a very dog-centric dog in that all her attention goes to any dogs in the area. Despite having toys around and calling her name, I didn't exist to her until there were no dogs nearby. Any other dog I was a little interested in wouldnt have been a good fit (needs a yard and/or just not a great first dog).
> 
> I'll be checking back to see who's new and available.


Good luck in your search, it took well over a year after we decided to bring a dog into our family to actually find one.

We spent a lot of time at shelters and other dog rescue places which was such a frustrating experience. In one instance, we were turned down because we had answered truthfully about the potential time alone each day the dog would have, somewhere in the 10 hour range is what I think our answer was. This was taken to essentially mean we were dog abusers for daring to allow a dog to spend this much time alone.

We ended up finding a puppy from a farm on a total fluke which worked out way better than we planned.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

My one and only dog, gone these many years, I never got another one mainly because of work, location etc. the dog was acquired because the kids were deathly afraid of dogs so a puppy was brought in, the kids and the dog grew up together. The dog was a Dutch Barge dog spelled Keeshond The Dutch pronounced it Kayshund at least that what I was told. They get to be approx. 35 pounds full grown. There is an American version spelled the same way but pronounced Keeshound, a little bigger in size and weight.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Our 9 year old female lab-shepherd-heeler-collie cross pollinated pooch.
> The first female I've ever owned and* I don't think I'd ever go back to having a male*.
> View attachment 40849


That is a good point. I have had a few male dogs but they sort of came to us out of the blue. Female dogs have always proved to be the better (easier trained and more obedient) do than any of the males.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Speaking from experience, and from the experience of friends, I can tell you that rescue dogs give you a very special kind of love. It is almost as if they _know_ that you saved their life and they never forget it and seem determined to repay you for that.

Funnily enough, this topic came up today in the class I was teaching and those in the class who had rescued dos agreed wholeheartedly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If we go for a bigger dog, we have a few more options.

I guess it's a good thing that there aren't a ton of dogs available haha. A whole lot of listings for puppies from registered parents on Kijiji in town though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> My one and only dog, gone these many years, I never got another one mainly because of work, location etc. the dog was acquired because the kids were deathly afraid of dogs so a puppy was brought in, the kids and the dog grew up together. The dog was a Dutch Barge dog spelled Keeshond The Dutch pronounced it Kayshund at least that what I was told. They get to be approx. 35 pounds full grown. There is an American version spelled the same way but pronounced Keeshound, a little bigger in size and weight.
> 
> View attachment 41145


That's a good looking dog, and a nice manageable size <50lbs, without looking like a foo-foo dog,
Coat looks like a lot of work though, lots of shedding, and prob needs frequent baths to keep the doggy smell down.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Diablo said:


> That's a good looking dog, and a nice manageable size <50lbs, without looking like a foo-foo dog,
> Coat looks like a lot of work though, lots of shedding, and prob needs frequent baths to keep the doggy smell down.


Actually one of the big pluses with the Keeshond was no doggy smell even when wet, as for bathing just turn the lawn sprinkler on and let the dog loose. We got the Keeshond for several reasons one of which was lack of dog odour, the breeder assured us that the kids would not come into the house smelling like a dog and she was right. Shedding was also not a problem, I know little or nothing about dogs and was surprised at how little hair was left around the house. Super good with kids of all ages including those adults who never grew up. If I was to get another dog it would be a Keeshond. The one we had was purebred Dutch Keeshond, never took it to shows, to us he was just our house pet.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have 2 beagles now, they are great dogs. i would not recommend them to a first time dog owner though.
i have had labs, and they were great dogs too. my favorite, before beagles, in fact. 
i had a friend with a bichon who was a wonderful dog, and extremely smart.

but the smartest, coolest dog i ever had was a boxer named bohunkis. he was a stray i met on a jobsite, who picked me from all the other people there. he got into my truck one day, and i had little say in the matter. he decided to live at my house and that's all there was to it for him. he would go jogging every morning with some random guy who lived down the street. then he would visit certain grannies in the neighborhood to collect butt-rubs and treats. but when the g/f came home from work at the end of the day bohunkis was always waiting on the step. from that moment on he became the baby's constant companion and guardian. he was really good at it. when i got home, he would greet me, and play for a while, then go back to looking out for the baby.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Actually one of the big pluses with the Keeshond was no doggy smell even when wet, as for bathing just turn the lawn sprinkler on and let the dog loose. We got the Keeshond for several reasons one of which was lack of dog odour, the breeder assured us that the kids would not come into the house smelling like a dog and she was right. Shedding was also not a problem, I know little or nothing about dogs and was surprised at how little hair was left around the house. Super good with kids of all ages including those adults who never grew up. If I was to get another dog it would be a Keeshond. The one we had was purebred Dutch Keeshond, never took it to shows, to us he was just our house pet.


That's amazing. I wish I could say the same re:shedding and smells, about my malamute, who is not even as furry as your friend there.
That may make a Keeshond the ideal next dog for me....in a few years!
Gonna have to read up more on that one.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i have 2 beagles now, they are great dogs. i would not recommend them to a first time dog owner though.
> i have had labs, and they were great dogs too. my favorite, before beagles, in fact.
> i had a friend with a bichon who was a wonderful dog, and extremely smart.
> 
> but the smartest, coolest dog i ever had was a boxer named bohunkis. he was a stray i met on a jobsite, who picked me from all the other people there. he got into my truck one day, and i had little say in the matter. he decided to live at my house and that's all there was to it for him. he would go jogging every morning with some random guy who lived down the street. then he would visit certain grannies in the neighborhood to collect butt-rubs and treats. but when the g/f came home from work at the end of the day bohunkis was always waiting on the step. from that moment on he became the baby's constant companion and guardian. he was really good at it. when i got home, he would greet me, and play for a while, then go back to looking out for the baby.


As far as I'm concerned there is no better dog for babies and small children than a big ol Boxer


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> As far as I'm concerned there is no better dog for babies and small children than a big ol Boxer


bohunkus would put himself between the baby and the door to keep her from it. if she woke up and cried to be taken out of her crib, he would go to her mother, then back to the baby repeatedly until someone came and picked her up. he was the coolest dog.


----------

